# Sunday night Flatties!



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, previously I posted on my flattie fishing from this past Thursday night. Well I was so pumped up from the awesome trip I had that I had to go again tonight. Since the guy at the bait shop told me he might not have any more goldfish after the ones I bought Thursday, I figured I better find some bait. So, after work I went to a pond and caught some Bluegill. Ok, enough of the long story! I got bait and went to fish.

I think in my other post I said something about it being my best single night for number of flattie and total size. Well tonight I did not catch 5 fish like thurs., but I caught 3 flatties. First was prob 2-3 lbs. Went a long time without a hit, then I had one barely bump one pole. I had some slack in the line so I started reeling. then it was on, landed a 36 inch 20 lb. Flattie. I was pumped!  Went a little while longer and I had another small bump. Started reeling in the slack and then I felt a little tug, then more slack, then the fight was on! I must have gone against this fish for at least 20 minutes. I finally landed him! This is by far my largest Flathead yet! It beats my 30 lber I caught earlier this year. 43 inch 38 lber. I was so excited and still am. That is why I am here at 300 in the morning talking about it! Ok enough of my stories. This is why if you read my post in the trade a trip area, you would now know this is why I want to go again Friday night! Thanks for hearing me out! 


Oh I almost forgot. I am going to try to get my mom's digital camera in the morning so I can get a pic for on here. Did I mention I love Circle hooks?? 

And yes I am returning them! unharmed!


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Rockbass

A BIG CONGRATS on uppin your big fish!

Rockbass you should be pumped up guy for all the work you put in fishin fer the Flats!


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I wish I could pull in a big flattie before it gets too cold. Congratulations on the awesome fish.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you get a picture of your PB? I always carry a camera now since I missed so many great fish pictures in the past. Really simple now since the developer will put the pictures on disc.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I got a pic on a regualr camera. My mom's digital camera was dead so I did not get a pic of it on there. I got a couple of the fish from Thurs night and the the 2 from sunday night! I will try to remember about getting a disk!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

way to go on the nice fish!


----------

